# Size of Vietnam Hunters Ammo ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Have seen lots of Vietnam slingshot hunting videos and they are great, but have always wondered the real size of that ammo. It looks like the steel ammo is in the 7-8mm, maybe 9mm size, but I would love to know what it really is ?

If anyone REALLY knows the sizes and is not guessing, I would love to know.

Thank you all,

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Looks like 8mm steel is what they may be using in many of those videos of bird shooting.. It would be a logical choice as they do need speed for flat shooting as it looks like most of their shots are in the 35-45 yard area, and 8mm has enough power for that size game to bring the birds down. Looks like bands are the preferred elastic for their shooting, most are shooting pretty fast and I don't think they are drawing back a long ways, but I could be wrong on that count. I would also think that because Vietnam folks don't have much money the small balls are quite a bit cheaper - you get more shots for your buck.

If anyone gets the real low down on the ammo used please post it. I found out 8mm from a post by one of the Vietnamese shooters.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Been watching lots more Vietnam slingshot hunting videos, and it looks like, after counting steps and thinking about step length ... most of the shots are in the 20-35 yard area. From all the birds I have seen hit, most have had a wing broken or ? and then they are retrieved --- although a few are head shots and they are down and out.

Looking at the wound size on the game when they show it, the ammo looks small .... so 8mm ( 5/16") may be their ammo size of choice like I said in an earlier post, I don't know for sure.

Sure wish we had a Vietnamese shooter who could chime in. These guys are great.

wll


----------

